
Tesla Shifts to Intel from Nvidia for Infotainment - JoshTriplett
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-26/tesla-is-said-to-shift-to-intel-from-nvidia-for-infotainment
======
mtgx
I think the bigger news is that Tesla will be using AMD's chips for Autopilot:

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/20/tesla-said-to-be-
working-o...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/20/tesla-said-to-be-working-on-
its-own-self-driving-ai-chip-with-amd/)

Not sure why it even had to go with Intel for the infotainment system over an
ARM chip maker, considering how much more expensive and how much more power
Intel's chips use, but I suppose the primarily reasons would be 1) updates,
and 2) better support for the Linux-based infotainment system. ARM chip makers
probably couldn't promise more than 2 years of updates or strong support of
Linux.

It's obvious why they didn't go with AMD for both: two suppliers is better
than one.

